# [Windows 10 Mobile] Just installed 10.0.10586.218 on Lumia 735



## djtonka (Apr 6, 2016)

What has been found so far?

fixed issue with downloading maps
fixed backgroung apps list issue
fixed Groove music controls (audio bar)
New Edge version, menu translations fixed and 
Here Drive and Maps back to live
New video app , adding subtitle by file picker also support for SRT

Only if you know polish.





Source


----------



## qzem (Apr 6, 2016)

Whata about the speed of opening apps. I am noticing that Windows phone 8.1 was much better (faster) in this area.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 6, 2016)

How about  system files acces thru .lnk shortcuts? Like in .107 build?


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

Is this an insider build?


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 12, 2016)

Build 10.0.10586.218 installed on my 830 official and my 1020 Insider


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 12, 2016)

Why 640 xl dual sim cant find any build on insider?


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 12, 2016)

On release preview ring ?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 12, 2016)

On insider. Installed but no updates. I used then upgrade advizor.


----------



## shahidkazi (Apr 13, 2016)

It is now available for all Preview Ring Members. Installing it now on my 1320.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 13, 2016)

installed it also today via Release Preview Ring. I first thought my 1320 was bricked because it hang at NOKIA logo but after 1 hour the upgrade started.


----------



## shahidkazi (Apr 14, 2016)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> installed it also today via Release Preview Ring. I first thought my 1320 was bricked because it hang at NOKIA logo but after 1 hour the upgrade started.

Click to collapse



Try removing your SD card when it reaches the moving gears and re-insert after the reboot when it starts with the migration. That should make your upgrade faster and smoother on the 1320 (most people i know who have a 1320 have the same issue and fix as well).


----------



## w.bogdan (Apr 14, 2016)

I haven't updated my 735 in a while, what is the latest official insider build and can 10.0.10586.218 be installed by modifying PhoneManufacturer?


----------



## Paunonymous (Apr 17, 2016)

My 1320 is stuck on the Nokia screen for more than an hour. I removed the SD card and plugged on charger, what could be the issue? Any fix for this?


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 26, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Try removing your SD card when it reaches the moving gears and re-insert after the reboot when it starts with the migration.

Click to collapse



the hang happens before the gears show up right at the NOKIA logo


----------

